# Can u feed goldfish food to tropical fish?????



## xsmithx2

Heyyya can u feed goldfish food to tropical fish??? As they nearly contain the same ingreants.... Do anyone do this with there tropical fish???


----------



## _jake_

Is it pellets or flakes?


----------



## goldie1212

short term it would probably be ok, but nearly the same isnt the same though, they have different amounts of protein etc as they are for different fish. just go buy a tub of tropical food, it isnt expensive, and you know they are getting what they need :thumb:


----------



## cnella

think the clue is in the name of the food really!


----------



## LiamRatSnake

I did it for about a month by mistake, someone had moved the food and I didn't realise. Anyway with goldfish getting tropical and trops getting goldfish food for a month, they were all fine. Although I now check the tubs every day lol


----------



## xsmithx2

i have got loads of tropical food.. its just coss i got a huge 300g's tub of goldfish food.. and i dont have any goldfish lol. so i thought id ask first before i throw the goldfish food away.


----------



## strictly_scales

Depends on the brand. It also depends on what Tropical's you have. Goldfish are a Cyprinid, and as such require a higher proportion of Vegetable Matter in their diet. The really good brands for Goldfish, such as Hikari, are compromised almost exclusively of Vegetable matter, and therefore would only suit Tropicals such as Malawi Cichlids, Barbs and Livebearing fishes. 

Anabantoid fish such as Gourami, and the Tetra's, as well as many Cichlids and various oddball species are primarily Insectivorous or even Carnivorous, and therefore require a higher Protein content than a generic Goldfish flake would provide.


----------



## Marinam2

If they are eating a varied diet yes you can but you need to vary their food.


----------



## Luca Brasi

strictly_scales said:


> Depends on the brand. It also depends on what Tropical's you have. Goldfish are a Cyprinid, and as such require a higher proportion of Vegetable Matter in their diet. The really good brands for Goldfish, such as Hikari, are compromised almost exclusively of Vegetable matter, and therefore would only suit Tropicals such as Malawi Cichlids, Barbs and Livebearing fishes.
> 
> Anabantoid fish such as Gourami, and the Tetra's, as well as many Cichlids and various oddball species are primarily Insectivorous or even Carnivorous, and therefore require a higher Protein content than a generic Goldfish flake would provide.


This. 



A "varied diet" has to be varied for the actual species and it's requirements so thats a bit of a broad statement, especially as the OP hasn't detailed what trops he's feeding. Lots of trops would become malnourished if fed on it. Others would gain no benefir from it at all. For example, baby Cichla would eat it as they eat anything, but would soon lose condition so theres no point mixing it with other stuff as it has no benefit.

Hope that makes sense?


----------



## Trillian

xsmithx2 said:


> Heyyya can u feed goldfish food to tropical fish??? As they nearly contain the same ingreants.... Do anyone do this with there tropical fish???


In general it's not recommended. The ingredients may appear to be same but they're in different proportions as coldwater and tropical species have different nutritional requirements. : victory:


----------

